# tank not level



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i just set up a 120 gal tank and front to back it is 1/4 inch off the back being the high side is this ok or should i shim it the tank and stand are perfecto also where and how should i shim it tank is 60x18x23


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

An uneven tank leads to uneven pressure, which leads to disaster. Especially when its that much of a difference.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

60x18x23 = 107 gallons


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Cut 3/4" plyboard the size of the tank surface and put it under the tank. I`m guessing it`s on a carpet floor so by putting the plywood under the tank it evens out the weight and levels the tank. Geesh I hope you understand what i`m trying to say.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i found the floor itself is not level so can i shim the stand at all or do i have to give up on it and move it the tank only sits on the stand at the ends i was wondering if i could shim it with carpentor shims the wedges tou dee at the hardware store and yes it is on carpet


----------

